# White foam at mouth due to eye drops?



## fluffyfinley (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi everyone

Unfortunately, our baby Finley is not doing so well. Two days ago, we noticed orange lines/threads on his eyes which became red the next morning. We rushed him to the vet, and he is being treated with two eye drops (one is atropine, the other some kind of steroids), as well as oral liquid medication. 

We noticed today that when we give the atropine (given every 2-4 hrs), Finley develops white foam at his mouth. He absolutely hates getting the eye drops, he is usually a very docile and calm cat, but when we give him the drops he meows VERY loudly and does everything he can to escape.

Does anyone know why the foam might be happening? The vet is calling tomorrow so I'll ask her then, but we would like some insight in the meantime. Some people online were saying it's because he's scared. If that's the case, is there anything I can do to make this easier for us? We have tried the towel method, tried soothing him before and after with every means possible, tried giving him treats, try different means of administering the drops...nothing seems to work. If he's foaming at the mouth out of fear I just feel horrible. 

(Not just if this helps, but Finley is a 11 week old Persian/Himalayan mix. We have no idea what caused this eye problem, the vet is hoping it's an infection or he bumped his head while playing or something. However, she's considering testing him for feline leukaemia, FIP and FIV...which is scaring us a lot).


----------



## queen princess (Jun 29, 2013)

sounds like they may be getting into his mouth, eather running down his face or while cleaning hisself.
Medi-Vet Animal Health - Detail1 - 10777 - Atropine Sulfate Ophthalmic Solution 1%, 15 ml - Eye Care - Prescription Medications & Medical Devices - Medi-Vet Animal Health
Atropine Sulfate Ophthalmic Preparations | VCA Animal Hospitals
Atropine - Page 1


----------



## mallorylynnb42 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am currently experiencing this same problem with my Persian/himalayan. The vet says this is normal. He is six years old and had similar symptoms as you mentioned above, but his right pupil also suddenly moved off center. What was the verdict with your kitty? I am very nervous for my cat. He is having an eye ultrasound in two days.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, Just to say, I'm afraid it is fairly unlikely you'll get a reply from the OP as he/she has not logged on to the forum at all in the past 18 months. 

You might be better off starting a new thread on the topic as you're likely to get more replies that way.


----------



## fluffyfinley (Jun 17, 2013)

mallorylynnb42 said:


> I am currently experiencing this same problem with my Persian/himalayan. The vet says this is normal. He is six years old and had similar symptoms as you mentioned above, but his right pupil also suddenly moved off center. What was the verdict with your kitty? I am very nervous for my cat. He is having an eye ultrasound in two days.


Hi there! Fortunately my email account was notified that the forum got a response, so I can try to provide some help.  It turned out that thankfully, all of our worries were for nothing. The drops worked extremely well and the red eyes turned out to be an infection, so the infection went away and he hasn't been sick since. He is now a 2 year old big, fluffy boy with no health problems. However, our cat's pupil didn't move off-centre as you described. I really hope everything is okay with your baby. Apparently the mouth foaming is because everything in your eyes/nose/mouth is sort of interconnected or close together, and he could taste the eye drops and really hated the taste, so it made his mouth foam. Completely harmless.

I think his infection cleared up after a few days, but we were extremely vigilant with the drops, as much as he hated them. However, as I said we never saw his pupil move off-centre from what I can recall...so I hope all is well.  You and your baby are in our thoughts. I remember how anxious we were back then.


----------

